# Abandoned Baby Pigeons



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

On June 29 the pigeons on my balcony Hatched. Mom and Dad sitting on the nest in 12 Hour periods. On July 1, Dad left early (which is why I know the Chicks are alive and moving). Mom was on the nest over night. Dad has not returned. 

What do I do? 
Nothing or Do I intervene?

I am going to need help if I intervene. 

Thank you

A Bit Worried


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Is she leaving the nest to find them food? Is the nest safe from predators, rain, above?

She absolutely has to feed those babies, so if you can provide her with some wild bird seed and clean drinking water-that would be a start.*


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

The Nest is hidden away and should be safe from predators. As for where the parent is... no clue. The parents change between 5:30 - 6:00 my time...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

When they are off turns they find food for themselves and babies . How long you haven't seen the dad since he left? 1 day and 1 night? May be caught by some predator or may return if not. Usually they return for their turns, both of them don't sit together as one has to find out the food. As advised you can scatter some grains near nest so hen can easily find them. It is hard on hen alone to raise the squabs but if the feed is near, it should be convenient for her.


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

*Abandon Baby Pigeons*

Dad(Day Shift) left about 3 PM yesterday and hasn't returned.... Mom (Night Shift) was on the nest Overnight. Water and food are now available


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK now what's the time there?


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

EST - About 1PM now


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK sometimes my hen does sit from around 5 pm to 12:30 or 1 pm next day till cock returns to turn but seems quite doubtful in your case. Just hope he returns, if not you keep scattering feed for her. Has she come out to feed yet?


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

Update 2 Pm - Mom has returned and found the food and water. Thank you A Little Less Worried


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!!! Now she will eat and drink from there hopefully. Hope dad too returns, babies need both. They are too small to be handled by hen alone. It is hard on single hen to raise babies but she may do with your help. Thanks for helping them in need.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Blindman said:


> Dad(Day Shift) left about 3 PM yesterday and hasn't returned.... Mom (Night Shift) was on the nest Overnight. Water and food are now available


*Thank you for providing the food and water, that is priority to get those babies fed, regardless of whether the dad returns or not.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just make sure that you leave a good dish of feed and one of water there so they will have enough without her having to go search for it. They can eat and drink a lot when feeding babies. Maybe a calcium supplement, like ground egg shells that have been boiled for a couple of minutes, or microwaved to kill bacteria, could be left there also. The babies will need calcium.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Did cock return to nest?


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

*Update - July 7*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32440&stc=1&d=1436316968

The babies appear to be doing OK (but I am not Expert) 

Mom is on the nest 6:30 PM to 6:30 AM and again between 1:30PM to 4:00 PM.

Dad has not returned that I've noticed...

AND YES I am finding out just how much She can Eat....

Thanks for the HELP and Interest.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's terrible. 
Well thanks for caring the mother and little babies, they all really need your help. 
Usually pigeons eat an ounce daily but since she is raising kids alone, feed should be available for her all the time so when you see the dish little empty, just try to add more. This help means a lot to them. 
Thanks for your kindness. Do keep us posted.

P.S babies seem fine but the pic isn't very clear to observe.


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

*Update*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32442&stc=1&d=1436321170

Hopefully a better pic. Just sent most recent. Sorry


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah they seem fine to me. Right one is larger than left? Probably hatched one or two days before, also started having pin feathers what I can see. 
So do you see hen is feeding both the babies most of the times or this left one is begging less for feed? And not being equally fed? I mean to say when hen comes, do you see both the babies equally active and being fed?


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry last picture was from July 03.

Sorry my vision is not Great but I know when Mother is on the nest or the food dish is empty.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is OK... So now try to get a new pic whenever time permits and update  
Thanks for taking care of empty dish and mom. Try not to let dish empty any time.


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

*Updated Photo*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=32445&stc=1&d=1436352395

One egg was laid on or about June 10 (first I noticed) and the other June 11. Both were Hatched on or about June 29 (first I noticed).


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes what I guessed earlier, one is very well developed and the other is quite under developed but still both seem fine. May be the second one is hatched a little late. So I think no need to worry, just do whatever you are doing, that help is great. Thank you for the pic. 
Will look forward if any other experienced member has to say anything about growth difference. Thanks for caring for them


----------



## Blindman (Jul 2, 2015)

Just an update - Day 28 and both baby pigeons are no longer on the balcony. I hope they "have flown the coupe". Will they return or can I clean up the mess (nest)?

Thank you


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I was wondering how they are doing. Thanks a ton for your help. May be they left or may be they return for few more days stay to find their safety. So let it be there for few more days and if they don't return, you may clean up the mess. Lol
Thanks a lot. You are amazing


----------

